
The Rich Are Willing to Take Risks - jcwentz
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/05/technology/05rich-mcclure-web.html?em&ex=1186459200&en=bfcce4dcea6a1207&ei=5087%0A
======
nanijoe
Hmm..so I have $4m and I take a huge risk by walking away from $200k ? Takes a
man of true courage.

------
joshwa
The rich can _afford_ to take risks.

~~~
vlad
The rich can't afford NOT to take risks.

------
rms
Hey, I like risks too even though I have a negative net worth.

Give me a 51% coin flip for $100 and I'll flip till I go broke.

